# best conceiled weapon



## deerblazer93

i was wondering what the best conceiled weapon is i was looking at the new 327 but i would like to know if there is some smaller semi auto handguns


----------



## duckslyr

my fist


----------



## deerblazer93

i already have 2 of those :beer:


----------



## duckslyr

yea but i only need one.


----------



## duckslyr

seriously though i have a XD and it is pretty sweet. its a little big for a concealed weapon but you can get the compact models.


----------



## buckseye

Pretty much any gun you can shoot a person between the eyes with. Name brand, calibre, velocity will never make up for practice. :sniper:


----------



## deerblazer93

i was looking at the walther p22 also or the smith and wesson mp 40 compact which i have shot and thought it was ok but would like adjustable sights.


----------



## wurgs

If possible, shoot as many handguns as you can and see which one feels good and you shoot the best. I personally have a XD40 for my ccw and really shoot it well. I have larger hands and the compacts just didn't feel right and with the right holster it conceals pretty well. I tried quite a few before deciding on it. It isn't a choice to be made lightly as your life may actually depend on it.


----------



## SDHandgunner

I have carried a concealed handgun for the better part of 30 something years. The one thing I have learned in all those years is you need to choose the right handgun & HOLSTER or you are not going to carry it. In my opinion the RIGHT HOLSTER is just as important as the RIGHT HANDGUN.

No I am not going to get into favorite brands, action types or cartridges, but will tell you that with the right holster even a full size 1911 .45 ACP can be carried concealed comfortablly.

#1 don't worry about gadgets like Adjustable Sights. For the most part if you are buying a Concealed Carry Handgun and have to use it to defend your life you are not going to be using it at a great enough distance to require precise aiming. Most self defense shootings ocur at the length of the typical auto or less. Learn to POINT AND SHOOT. Also in a self defense situation you are more than likely going to not have time to think about such things as adjustable sights. Most adjustable sights I have seen on Handguns are for Target Shooting and not condusive to low light shooting conditions. Lastly fixed defensive type sights are much more durable than most adjustable sights, and these fixed defensive type sights on todays handguns can be drifted left of right for windage and many companies offer a different height front sight to get things shooting where you look.

#2 The grip is very important in a defensive handgun. For sake of arguement a LARGE Grip is harder to conceal than a smaller grip (I am referring to not only the diameter of the grip but also the length). The handgun you choose for self defense should have a grip design that fits you hand like a glove. In addition everytime you grasp said handgun your hand should naturally find the same exactly location on the handguns grip. Lastly a handgun that does not point naturally with a grip that does not feels like it is an extension of your hand will not afford you the best shooting you are capable of doing. After all the is what connects the Handgun to you.

#3 Don't get caught up in the idea that you need 15 - 17 rounds of ammo in your choosen handgun. Typically a self defense situation will be ended in a mere few shots, and for the most part without having to fire a single shot. The super high capacity magazines effects the grip of the handgun that I have already addressed.

In closing if you can afford a $400.00 Handgun, you can probably figure on spending almost 1/4 that much on the best, most comfortable holster you can find, and at least as much as you paid for the gun in ammo for dedicated practicing prior to ever carrying said handgun. Yes I believe very strongly in Americans RIGHT to carry a concealed Handgun to protect themselves and anyone else they care about. However I also believe that every single person that engages in Carry a Concealed Handgun has a DUTY to have the skills to know how to use that handgun and even more importantly the mind set to know when to use that handgun and even more importantly knowing that person WILL use that handgun when needed.

Sorry for getting so long winded but this is a very special topic for me and one I feel should not be taken lightly. In addition all of the above are my opinions and beliefs, others may vary.

Larry


----------



## deerblazer93

thank you very much SD , i know 90% of the situations wont have to be dealt with , with a Handgun but the way people are desperate for money and other things , ya just never know and do not want my life messed up over someone wanting whatever i have with me , but thanks for the advice. :beer:


----------



## sonic

...


----------



## Savage260

> ya just never know and do not want my life messed up over someone wanting whatever i have with me , but thanks for the advice.


Unfortunately shooting some one while defending yourself and what you have will most likely mess up your life too. The dirtball you shoot or his family will probably sue you for every thing they can get.

I carry a glock 36. Fits very nicely in my DeSantis ITWB holster, and I trust the .45.


----------



## NDTerminator

Might as well ask which makes the best girlfriend, blondes, redheads, or brunettes...


----------



## varmit b gone

Redheads :wink:


----------



## Sixgunner

Lately I've carried my Kel Tec PF-9 a lot. I've found it to be very reliable and accurate. Before I started carrying it, I put about 300 rounds threw it with no malfunctions.


----------



## darkgael

SDhandgunner: Great post.
I carry one of three guns depending on what I am doing. Most often the choice is a Glock 36. The other two frequent choices are a Makarov, and a FNH FiveseveN.
Wasted a lot of money discovering the truth about proper holsters.
Pete


----------



## catfisherman2

> i was looking at the walther p22 also or the smith and wesson mp 40 compact which i have shot and thought it was ok but would like adjustable sights.


Really? If you think adjustable sights are important, you are looking at the wrong guns as your post portrays. How do you go from a .22LR to a .40S&W? You have no clue and really need to research some more.


----------



## mrmcgee

That is kinda hash Catfisherman2.

Some of us do some research but also post on here to get feedback from real people that may have good info or ideas to offer. If you don't have any good info to offer then don't post and insult his intelegence. I have posted several things on here and alot of guys have helped my make decisions and some even opened my eyes and totally changed my mind. I think it is hard some times to find research that isn't a little one sided so that is why I get on here.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

"SD Handgunner" spoke the truth and obviously from experience.

I would also add that whatever handgun you decide upon make damn sure it's dependable and *ALWAYS* keep it loaded with *factory ammo*. *NEVER use reloads in a defensive weapon.*

One other thing, *NEVER* (unless there is no other alternative) *choose a .22 for a defensive carry piece.* It's not that .22's aren't deadly. The problem lies in the fact that .22's are notorious for having misfires. Even the best .22 ammo is subject to misfires. In a defensive weapon *ALWAYS* choose a center-fire ammo. They are much, much more dependable.


----------



## TCD

357 S&W 686 2 1/2" barrel reliable and always safe and ready, very accurate also


----------



## trikortreat

duckslyr said:


> my fist


couldnt agree with you more. :beer:


----------



## trikortreat

catfisherman2 said:


> i was looking at the walther p22 also or the smith and wesson mp 40 compact which i have shot and thought it was ok but would like adjustable sights.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? If you think adjustable sights are important, you are looking at the wrong guns as your post portrays. How do you go from a .22LR to a .40S&W? You have no clue and really need to research some more.
Click to expand...

chillout.... :eyeroll:


----------



## trikortreat

laite319 said:


> ya just never know and do not want my life messed up over someone wanting whatever i have with me , but thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately shooting some one while defending yourself and what you have will most likely mess up your life too. The dirtball you shoot or his family will probably sue you for every thing they can get.
> 
> I carry a glock 36. Fits very nicely in my DeSantis ITWB holster, and I trust the .45.
Click to expand...

why would you carry a weapon after sayin that?? :idiot:


----------



## Savage260

> why would you carry a weapon after sayin that??


Because that is the real world in which we live, do you not realize that fact?

Would you rather live your life afraid of being attacked because you don't carry, or just hope you never have to use the pistol you carry? Getting sued is better than getting dead!!!

I am smart enough to know fists aren't much of a weapon against lead.


----------



## Fallguy

laite319 said:


> Getting sued is better than getting dead!!!


It's better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## mike landrich

I'd consider the new Ruger LCR if I was looking for a good carry gun. I haven't seen one in person yet, but they look interesting and 38+P is adequate for a close range defensive gun.


----------



## tigerdog

When I carry, I also carry a Kel Tec PF-9. It is very compact. I didn't expect much accuracy from it, but it has surprised me a bit; its not a bad shooter. My only complaint is how the gun fits in my hand. My hand prefers something a little larger. I should begin looking into another gun that fits my hand better, but I don't want to get something too big either. 
I haven't found a truly satisfactory holster option yet. The holster is more important than most people give it credit for. Sixgunner, what do you use for your PF-9?
SDHandgunner, thanks for the excellent post.


----------



## huntin1

There really is no "best".

There are varying degrees of "best" based on each persons wants and needs.

The most concealable while giving good performance, hands down would be a small light weight 5 shot 38 special revolver. Easily concealed, simple to use and care for and the 38 has a pretty good punch.

All this being said, I still carry either my Sig P229 in 40 S&W, or P220 in 45 ACP. Not small pistols by any means, but it is what *I* prefer, and that is all that counts.

"The above information is the opinion of the individual writing the post." 8)

huntin1


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

Some of the good features about a 5 shot "38" Special is that they are relatively easy to conceal. A lot of the newer "38's" are +P and they certainly do pack a punch. The most reassuring factor of a "38" revolver is it's dependability. You don't have to worry about jams. There's no safety to think about. If you pull the trigger and you hear a click , indicating a misfire, simply pull the trigger again and hear the reassuring blast. 
Also they are usually a bit cheaper and certainly lighter than are quality semi-autos. Another factor to consider is that anyone in the house can easily handle a revolver with minimal to no special training. Like I said, pull the trigger and it goes "*Bang*!"

If one chooses a semi-auto you should be very well acquainted with it's workings and how to clear a jam or misfire rapidly. From what I understand the Glocks are very reliable and very accurate.

In the end it comes down to personal choice. Just don't fool yourself about self defense. In the vast majority of self defense cases you're not going to be in a raging fire fight. You're not going to be shooting at a distance of 25 yards. It's going to be very close range and under extreme stress. You probably won't expend more than a few rounds.

I know cops who practice by running in place and then shooting, just to get their heart and breathing rate pumped up to simulate a stressful situation.


----------



## huntin1

The stress thing is right on. We don't run in place to get the heart rate up, but we do run. There are other things as well. Timed shooting while moving, either advancing or retreating toward cover.

For most people who don't have the opportunity to train often, keeping things simple is best. This is why I recommend the revolver. For most people anyway.

huntin1


----------



## SC_Mike

For over a year I carried the Walther PPK in .380 until one day it began to jam at the range. Found a MISSING slide lever stop spring. I'm guessing it broke and just fell out letting the stop lever jump at when it wanted to and lock the slide to the rear with the mag still containing rounds. Not what you want in a self defense situation. Then I heard of the recall on the PPKs with a de-cock safety issue and now its boxed up ready to go back to S&W for a repair.

The day it broke I started searching for a more reliable replacement. I found a J frame 442 S&W .38 5x, hammerless. I am def not as accurate but with most SD shootings 3-6 feet and 3-5 shots fired IMO its the better way to go. I carry the Rem Golden Sabre +P and 6 more in the speed strip.

Autos are sleek and sexy but for down and dirty, "its gotta work" mode Im going with the old hammer and anvil principle.

Best wishes.


----------



## p-dognut

god im gettin old never heard of alot of the pistols you guys r talking about... from age 14 to 24 i carried a 38 5shot hammerless in my waist band. then went to a 1911 same thing no holster. then to a colt 1908 380 auto shoulder rig two backups right side.. still have it very rarly even put it on anymore..now i just tuck it in my wast band LOL

you only get one chance to say "I WISH I HAD A GUN" then your dead!!


----------



## laxratnd

Well in my opinion there is no best CCW handgun out there. It really goes buy how it feels in your hand and how you can shoot it. You are going to be more comfortable with a handgun that you like the feel of it and you should put plenty of rounds through it to make sure you can devote your life to it.

Another big aspect in choosing your CCW is the size of the person going to be carrying it. Not all of use are able to carry full size .45s without be noticed. You really have to see what fits you because of the way you are built and find different placements to put the weapon on your body. You may have different spots for different seasons and types of clothes.

A very big thing with CCW is the holster. Many people may think you only need one do it all holster, this could not be more wrong in my opinion. You have to go out and really find as many holsters as you can and try them all out to see which fits you best in that area. And you may need several different holsters depending on where you put the weapon and depending on the clothing you are going to be wearing for that type of season. Just go out and see what you like.

For CCW, i personally like something small and hidden away, that you will never notice and for someone of my build which is skinny and tall it is sometimes hard to get something to fit right. I am a big fan of revolvers because of the just plan thing that it works, and no questions asked. No need to worry about it jamming in a quick situation, just point and shoot. And they pack a good punch for there size. But if your looking for a nice small semi auto, take a good look at the sig p232, that is a very nice reliable little auto. I have shot one many times with no problems.

If your looking for a revovler look at the Ruger LCR or the Smith & Wesson 340 lineup. Great firearms. The Ruger LCR and the S&W have been getting pretty good reviews lately.

But you just have to figure out what you like best and what you shoot with best and nothing ever takes away from good old practice.

but this is just my .02 cents.

lax


----------



## Stone Fence

I'm a small person and I conceal a S&W j-frame airweight. Simple to operate, comfortable, light (important for comfort) and practice ammo isn't hugely expensive. I highly reccomend it.

I have shot a Walther PPK and glock 26 (own both). The glock is easy to shoot and comfortable. It's kind of brick like and not as easy to conceal. Dh carries it or the PPK (dress up gun). I hate the PPK. It's snotty and downright painful to shoot.


----------



## Bore.224

I will put my .02 cents in. The best defence gun is the one that is the least pain in the *** to take with you every ware you go. A little 25 ACP on hand is better than a Glock 20 at home in the gun safe! Well maybe not the 25 ACP :lol:


----------



## Toby Mougey

8)


----------



## bigpipesT

i would rather die than be in prison for life.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

If I am going to defend myself against someone who is trying to take my life or the life of someone around me (thats the main reason for ccw) whatever I carry will neet to start with a 4, .40, .45, .44, for me a Kahr .40 is my choice, nice and compact.


----------



## mike landrich

bigpipesT said:


> i would rather die than be in prison for life.


If its a justified self-defense situation, I highly doubt you'd go to prison for life. Now, if you go out armed and act like a gunfighter and shoot someone in a situation you provoked, you get what you deserve

Sorry to resurrect an old post, but this statement needed a comment


----------



## Jiffy.

I've been carrying a Springfield Subcompact XD in 9mm (Trijicon night sights) for just about a year now. I've shot lots of XDs and I can tell you that I love all of them. Indestructible, dependable, and accurate as hell. To me, in a defensive pistol I'll take dependablity over a little accuracy any day. Not to say that my XD isn't accurate. I carry Double Tap's +P 124 gold dots in it and I have to say that the ammo is top notch. It is nothing to shoot a fist sized group at 25 yards unsupport and in rather quick fashion to boot. I've ran the numbers on it and it is almost identical to a standard 40 round. Some people shy away from the 9 because they just don't think it's big enough. However, as with anything, the load is just as important if not more than caliber.

I carry it in a Galco summer comfort inside the pants holster and back it up with a galco hor. spare mag carrier. I went through a few holsters and mag carrier combos and this is by far the most comfortable and best combo I've found. I absolutely love the setup and it is a joy to carry.


----------



## mike landrich

Jiffy. said:


> I carry Double Tap's +P 124 gold dots in it and I have to say that the ammo is top notch. It is nothing to shoot a fist sized group at 25 yards unsupport and in rather quick fashion to boot. I've ran the numbers on it and it is almost identical to a standard 40 round. Some people shy away from the 9 because they just don't think it's big enough. However, as with anything, the load is just as important if not more than caliber.


The XD is available in 40 S&W. Why carry a 9, with premium ammo that compares to a "standard 40 round", when you could carry a 40 with premium ammo that blows the 9 out of the water? Now, if the 9 was smaller or had another advantage, it would be different; however, it is the same in almost all aspects, except caliber. Bullet weight and bore do make a difference, which is why so many police agencies have changed from the 9 to the 40 or 45 (ACP or GAP).


----------



## Jiffy.

mike landrich said:


> The XD is available in 40 S&W. Why carry a 9, with premium ammo that compares to a "standard 40 round", when you could carry a 40 with premium ammo that blows the 9 out of the water? Now, if the 9 was smaller or had another advantage, it would be different; however, it is the same in almost all aspects, except caliber. Bullet weight and bore do make a difference, which is why so many police agencies have changed from the 9 to the 40 or 45 (ACP or GAP).


Very good points indeed, however, I don't believe I'd want to try and control that little XD with +P ammo in a 40. I will tell you that the little bugger does jump and for me anymore jump out of it and it would be borderline uncontrollable. I'd rather be able to hit what I'm shooting at and be able to get back on target for subsequent follow-ups. There are trade offs with everything and if I'm getting standard 40 performance out of a 9mm I would deem that more than sufficient. Bottom line, I can shoot the 9mm better than the 40 or the 45 in similar formats. Now if we were talking about a full sized service weapon that would be a different story.

Not to mention the 9mm is much easier on the pocket book...I'm into putting as many rounds down range as I can, not saving my pennies for a few.


----------



## mike landrich

Jiffy. said:


> Bottom line, I can shoot the 9mm better than the 40 or the 45 in similar formats. Now if we were talking about a full sized service weapon that would be a different story.
> 
> Not to mention the 9mm is much easier on the pocket book...I'm into putting as many rounds down range as I can, not saving my pennies for a few.


Good points. I guess the gun you feel comfortable carrying, and will actually have with you, is the best gun for you.


----------



## Jiffy.

Absolutely!! I agree with that.

Furthermore, if you have a CCP, use it. It does no good to have one and not carry. You can't pick when and where you're going to need it. We all hope we'll never have too but it's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

Get some training if you haven't already and practice....a lot!


----------



## Bore.224

Check out the Parma m-12 http://www.brigadegunleather.com/m-12.html

This should allow easy carry for a full size handgun!

Jiffy I like your carry gun! My brother has an XD and loves it!


----------



## huntin1

The best carry gun is the one that you will carry without fail. If that happens to be a little pocket 22, so be it. It is better to have that with you than to have a 45 that you left at home.

Personally, I carry either a Sig 220 45 ACP, or a Sig 229 in 40 S&W.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy.




----------



## glove

deerblazer93 said:


> i was wondering what the best conceiled weapon is i was looking at the new 327 but i would like to know if there is some smaller semi auto handguns


Hello
Try looking at the Kel-Tec P3AT .380 cal. Small enough to carry in your pocket.
Dave


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I looked at a lot of guns for CCW, the problem I saw with a lot of compact's, is that they are not very compact, the barrel may be short, and the magazine may be smaller, but the profile remains the same. I love XD's, but the compact version still have that tall slide. I finally settled on a Kahr, its not my favorite shooter, but its small enough that I dont feel encombered carrying, I just use a leather pocket holster, and it goes with me everywhere.


----------



## Whelen35

you got it right, find a system that you will cary every day and you will. Comfort is very important. In the winter I cary a larger gun because I can do that comfortably, without it being an issue. In the summer I find myself with a smaller package because of comfort. I have my doubts that in a situation where a gun ould be used that the recieving end would take the time to acess the firearm in question and decide to go forward because of the size or type of gun. If that was the case, the bad guy has already determined that you are not a threat. To me, any weapon is a threat if I think the person is going to use it. This is why voice comands are taught and so efective with a weapon. The two together is what makes the system work. Just my thoughts. I like the kahr-9 a lot, also the kel-tek p3at.


----------



## Fallguy

Jiffy. said:


>


Jiffy

What holster is that and what size model XD do you have there? I have a 4 inch compact model of the XD 45 and am looking for concealed options. Also what is your height and weight if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Fallguy

Nevermind Jiffy I went to the previous page and found it.


----------



## Jiffy.

HAHA!! Please excuse me, I missed this one.....BTW I'm 5' 9" 160.


----------



## mrtwinz87

kel-tec p32, in a hunter leather wallet holster, in the back pocket. I dont even need to wear a shirt, long as i got pants im concealing.


----------



## SDHandgunner

Wow you guys had to do some digging to bring this old post back up.

Since I wrote my reply way back when I have started carrying a new concealed Handgun in a totally new to me holster.

Several months back I decided I wanted a smaller concealed carry handgun. I had been talking to one of our state firearms instructors for the past couple years about different makes, models etc. I have also talked to a lot of officers that provide their own back up / off duty handguns.

In the end I bought a Kel Tec P-11 9mm. As it's names implies it has a 10 + 1 capacity. The one I picked up has the hard chrome slide (mainly because that was the model my dealer had in stock at the time). I have run several different brands and types of 9mm ammo through this Kel Tec, including some old FMJ Ammo that is 20 years old. In the first 100 rounds I had 1 stovepipe. I have put roughly 300 rounds through it since then, even mixing brands & types of ammo in the magazine without a single malfunction of any kind. So far for the $275.00 price tag I am quite pleased with this little Kel Tec.

As to the Holster the one I use the most is an inside the waistband Crossbreed Mini Tuck. This holster is made of a heavy leather backing piece with a Kydex Holster rivited to the leather. It is held to the inside of the waistband with two metal belt clicks (one in front of and one in back of the holster body). it is designed so a loose fitting shirt can be tucked in between the holster and the pants but I have never used it that way to date.

This holster is super comfortable, and at times I forget I have it on me with the little Kel Tec riding in it. I have tried a lot of holsters in the past 30+ years, even made some of my own and this Crossbreed Mini Tuck is by far the most comfortable holster I have ever used.

Larry


----------



## cwsmith

The keltec pf-9 I have is the easiest 9mm i have seen to conceal but the quality isn't great.


----------



## Fallguy

SDHandgunner

I ordered one of those Crossbreed Mini Tucks today for my Kel Tec PF9. From what I have read, and your recommendations, it seems like a good choice.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

First of all, there are no .40 +P loads. This cartridge is already maxed out on pressure.
Second of all, .40 is no doubt far superior to 9mm, there is a reason US Marshals and DEA went with .40 Glock pistols, both G22 and G23. I wish our military could change 9mm to .40 or .45.
And third, here is how to make a great hunting/self-defence softs point out of 9mm.
Take 9mm NATO which is basically +P load. File off the tip of the bullet to expose the lead core. Smooth all the rough edges with a fine sand paper. Now you have crude but very effective SP that will tear up soft tissues big time! It still has plenty of penetrating energy so know what is behind the target... Also your handgun has to be in a great shape to take +P abuse.


----------



## Lakota

Nice set up Jiffy----but being a JarHead from the 60's I prefer Colt 1911's (have 7 of 'em) & hand load them ++++P(8 round Wilson magazines--3 of 'em) and one in the chamber! I like the idea of 1/2" holes with premium bullets--no hard ball for me @ 1080fps


----------



## Danimal

Crazy Horse RVN said:


> "SD Handgunner" spoke the truth and obviously from experience.
> 
> I would also add that whatever handgun you decide upon make damn sure it's dependable and *ALWAYS* keep it loaded with *factory ammo*. *NEVER use reloads in a defensive weapon.*


AMEN to that.... with one caveat.... please stop calling firearms "weapons"... it seems minor but the anti's use that against us. I know that I'll catch a bunch of chit on that for being nit-picking, but the anti's already lie and mislead the masses so why help them.

And to expand on your point Crazy Horse RVN... I get asked, "Why not use my handloads? They are just as good as factory loads."

It's all about the legal system, the bad guy or his family (unless prohibited by law) will sue you and his lawyer will make a case against you and your handloads. "Members of the jury, the defendant wasn't satisfied with how lethal factory ammo was, he had to make something deadlier, to do more damage because he was intent on killing my client." I know...MORE DEADLIER??? But they'll do it. And before anyone says B.S.... think about this........ I bet McDonalds never thought that they'd get sued for millions and LOSE for serving hot coffee, in a cup that had a warning about hot contents! I bet the tobacco companies who are mandated by law to put a warning label on their products about causing cancer, never thought that they'd lose lawsuits to people who had cancer.....


----------



## Danimal

SDHandgunner said:


> I have carried a concealed handgun for the better part of 30 something years. The one thing I have learned in all those years is you need to choose the right handgun & HOLSTER or you are not going to carry it. In my opinion the RIGHT HOLSTER is just as important as the RIGHT HANDGUN.
> 
> No I am not going to get into favorite brands, action types or cartridges, but will tell you that with the right holster even a full size 1911 .45 ACP can be carried concealed comfortablly.
> 
> #1 don't worry about gadgets like Adjustable Sights. For the most part if you are buying a Concealed Carry Handgun and have to use it to defend your life you are not going to be using it at a great enough distance to require precise aiming. Most self defense shootings ocur at the length of the typical auto or less. Learn to POINT AND SHOOT. Also in a self defense situation you are more than likely going to not have time to think about such things as adjustable sights. Most adjustable sights I have seen on Handguns are for Target Shooting and not condusive to low light shooting conditions. Lastly fixed defensive type sights are much more durable than most adjustable sights, and these fixed defensive type sights on todays handguns can be drifted left of right for windage and many companies offer a different height front sight to get things shooting where you look.
> 
> #2 The grip is very important in a defensive handgun. For sake of arguement a LARGE Grip is harder to conceal than a smaller grip (I am referring to not only the diameter of the grip but also the length). The handgun you choose for self defense should have a grip design that fits you hand like a glove. In addition everytime you grasp said handgun your hand should naturally find the same exactly location on the handguns grip. Lastly a handgun that does not point naturally with a grip that does not feels like it is an extension of your hand will not afford you the best shooting you are capable of doing. After all the is what connects the Handgun to you.
> 
> #3 Don't get caught up in the idea that you need 15 - 17 rounds of ammo in your choosen handgun. Typically a self defense situation will be ended in a mere few shots, and for the most part without having to fire a single shot. The super high capacity magazines effects the grip of the handgun that I have already addressed.
> 
> In closing if you can afford a $400.00 Handgun, you can probably figure on spending almost 1/4 that much on the best, most comfortable holster you can find, and at least as much as you paid for the gun in ammo for dedicated practicing prior to ever carrying said handgun. Yes I believe very strongly in Americans RIGHT to carry a concealed Handgun to protect themselves and anyone else they care about. However I also believe that every single person that engages in Carry a Concealed Handgun has a DUTY to have the skills to know how to use that handgun and even more importantly the mind set to know when to use that handgun and even more importantly knowing that person WILL use that handgun when needed.
> 
> Sorry for getting so long winded but this is a very special topic for me and one I feel should not be taken lightly. In addition all of the above are my opinions and beliefs, others may vary.
> 
> Larry


all good points! Could this be made into a sticky?


----------

